# О лечении нарушения осанки



## **Наталья Ивановна** (22 Авг 2016)

Добрый день, мне 20 лет, нарушение осанки, лордоз, кифоз. Болей в спине нет. Подскажите есть ли шансы исправить осанку и какие методы лечения Вы бы порекомендовали? Живу в Санкт-Петербурге. Не могу определиться куда обратиться со своей проблемой, что бы получить реальную и профессиональную помощь. Так как рекламы очень много, а отзывы противоречивые. Хотелось бы попасть к хорошему, практикующему врачу, а не дилетанту. Заранее благодарна за ответ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Авг 2016)

Обратитесь в питерскую "Клинику Бобыря".


----------

